# Klein Attitude Comp rebuild



## jharpphoto (Mar 24, 2018)

I've got an old Klein Attitude Comp that has been gathering dust in the garage for a long time. I took it out today and was amazed at how light it is even with beat up old XT components. I currently ride a slingshot Ripper with some nice components but the Klein is like a feather. I want to build the Klein up as a XC bike. I know I need a fork, front/rear shifters/deraillieur, possibly wheels/freewheel. I guess I can use the old XT cranks but would need a new BB, headset (it's got a cane creek on it now). I've got Mavic X139 rear and Bontrager corsair front wheel. I guess I could use those but some new lighter wheels might be needed. 

My question is "what would be a good component group to put on this Klein without breaking the bank. Anything else I "NEED". I realize this is a very old frame so will there be any compatibility issues with a new headset, BB etc. How would you build this bike up to go FAST?


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

can't be that "old" if its a Comp, doesn't have a Klein press fit bottom bracket or Klein sized headset...I'd say it much newer than most bikes around these parts...


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

As for parts... assuming you still want to use rim brakes... are you using canti brakes or v-brakes? Assuming the frame is new enough to have guides for v-brakes (old ones didn't)...or is it new enought to have disc tabs on the frame.
Forks since it doesn't eem to be propper old attitude with the big tapered head tube thingy, then you want 1-1/8 fork, probably with 80mm travel...maybe and v-brake compatable...2nd hand is te easy way to go, new is hard to find.
Wheels same as with forks, finding new stuff isn't impossible butgetting thin on the ground.. so 2nd hand is a good way to go.

Also...a iture of the bike so we know what we're dealing with. (the're proper Kliens, then there's Klein mad Trek era Kliens then there's Trek, made Trek era Kleins at the end).


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

To go fast? Fast wheels: light rims (hardest part to find) and small knob fast racing tires in the 2.0, 2.2 width. If you can find those old mavic cross max, it´s the fastest wheels i know of. I don´t like the proprietary spokes and therefore i opt for handbuilt mavic rims on xtr or if i am feeling wealthy.. white industries hubs.
I would personally go w/ full xtr m951 because like every xtr group it is built to be the best. On top of it, i like more and more the dark grey stealth look of the group. 
Another option is to go gripshift w/ Paul brakes. 
As for the fork, the best option is to grab an old canti stud Fox fork and lower it´s travel to 63mm.
If you build such bike you better have legs to demolish anyone else on any other bike and keep the 26in flag on top of the hill.


----------



## jharpphoto (Mar 24, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. My Klein has rim brakes, grip shift. It has the tabs for disc brakes as well. I'm relieved to hear that I shouldn't have too much trouble getting this set up. I've got some Mavic Crossmax wheels on another bike that I've been happy with so maybe another set of those would be good for the Klein.


----------



## jharpphoto (Mar 24, 2018)

Is there a way to figure out this bikes vintage by using the serial #? You can see there is some scratching on the stays but overall I think I can work with this.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Looks like 2001ish (which makes it too new for this forum haha).

But at least you already have M950 XTR cranks and brakes, and nothing wrong with he XT rear mech (so long as i's working fine).

Fork looks like a Manitou Mars? Nothing wrong with those, if not working well get them rebuilt.

Buy some nice wheels, chuck away that abomination of a seat, wack on some fast rollng tyres (I like Conti RaceKing in Racesport myself, but thats personal preferance)...job done, it'll be fairly light and go hard for not too much money.


----------



## jharpphoto (Mar 24, 2018)

thanks Mik. Here is the serial # What do you make of this?

serial # 20H 0700
WTU 1333951


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

I'd say 20 inch, made in july of 2000 (the grey colour was for 2001) so probably available sometime in september ready for 2001


----------



## jharpphoto (Mar 24, 2018)

awesome thanks again Mik


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Well thats what I figure, no expert on Kleins, just like them, I could be completely wrong...but thats the frame in the 2001 catalogue (but not the build, but thats easily changed).


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Is that a german sherpard puppy in one of the pics?


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

The 22mm Hayes disc mount is from 00-01.


----------

